# Congress says 8 Oscars part of UPA Govt's achievement



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't believe how much Indian Politics has fallen.. read yourself and please read the comments on this news.. they're hilarious

Source


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

Do these idiots even realize what they are saying?


----------



## RaghuKL (Feb 24, 2009)

after this, economic recession , barack obama's victory , mumbai attacks, michael phelps world record, bindra's gold, india beating sri lanka,england,aussie, monkeygate, IPL, what else remains to be claimed?


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2009)

ha ha.....jai ho inki to..........


> Her party spokesman Abhishek Singhvi went a few steps ahead and termed Slumdog Millionaire * “a film of India, for India , by India” *



EPIC FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha.....then they shud mention Mumbai Attacks as their achievements too.....
These idiots leave us Indians face down off shame


----------



## dips_view (Feb 24, 2009)

Its True.political parties rule us and we ruled by them. so credits for all the good things goes to them and people of India responsible for all the worst.  
*THEN WHY BUSH GIVE THE BHARATRATNA TO THEM*.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2009)

They didn't realise that they meant riots, slums, forced begging, child begging etc is due to their government


----------



## Coool (Feb 24, 2009)

Rofl.....


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2009)

^Rolling on Laughing Floor..


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

these political parties.... 

and Coool WTF !!


----------



## Coool (Feb 24, 2009)

hellknight said:


> ^Rolling on Laughing Floor..



typo



red_devil said:


> and Coool WTF !!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2009)

guys dont u know this will be comming ....


STUPID PLOTICIANS.....


"for india , of india , BY INDIA ?? "

By india ??? wht does that mean ???? 

are our politician sooooooooooooooooooooooooo dumb.... ??? STUPIDS !!!!

MY BP only increases thining of these stupid A$$h013`$


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Chill, man! See the funny side of it, and laugh like the rest of us!!!


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Chill, man! See the funny side of it, and laugh like the rest of us!!!






ya its funny...

but when others around the world read ... it would be a GREAT SHAME to INDIA.....


----------



## Coool (Feb 24, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> when others around the world read ... it would be a GREAT SHAME to INDIA.....



Yeah, thats right.
anyway what can we do..........?
Thats why laugh and leave.


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 24, 2009)

Imagine if Obama was an Indian, then it wud add another achievement to UPA Govt,s achievements


----------



## Coool (Feb 24, 2009)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha ha
Ho ho
Hi hi
hu hu
he he


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Imagine if Obama was an Indian, then it wud add another achievement to UPA Govt,s achievements


*Is Barack Obama a secret...Hindu?*


*www.sepiamutiny.com/sepia/archives/005238.html

 What a bloody superstitious !


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 24, 2009)

i really hope congress should loose--they have no idea what the word development is--
and i am sick of rahul gandhi--


----------



## RMN (Feb 24, 2009)

a member from another forum said:
			
		

> Congress are right in claiming the credit for these oscars. The movie won the oscars because its story is on slums and poverty. And these slums and poverty exists because of Congress. So, Congress can very much take the credit for keeping poverty and slums alive so that Oscars could be won showing this poverty and slum.
> 
> Three decades ago, Mother Teresa had won Nobel prize. I hope Congress had taken credit for that too. Mother Teresa needed to come to India to serve poor and helpless, and which place was better than India ( Kolkata) than that.
> 
> Three decades on, slums, poors, diseases etc exist and even thrive. I certainly give credit where it is due. And it is good to see Congress taking credit for keeping Indians in slums and poverty.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 24, 2009)

This is INC!!
Lol


----------



## confused!! (Feb 24, 2009)

Bhains ki aankh..sale dimag kharab kar rahe hein yaar


----------



## nix (Feb 24, 2009)

little thought has occured before those words. as politicians,they should think before they talk, because sadly, they represent us.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

manishjha18 said:


> i really hope congress should loose--they have no idea what the word development is--
> and i am sick of rahul gandhi--



Ya. I hope all political parties lose... 
But that's NOT possible... |


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

These achievements are for rallies in gaon/dehat(villagers). I can imagine Amar Singh repeating this in his rally/conference


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 25, 2009)

OK. I knew Congress is a loony bin but this time they have gone over the edge again, when was the last time that they went so crazy?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2009)

^^When one Congress Minister said "Aise bade shaharon mein chote chote haathse hote hai". (referring to Mumbai terror attack at TAJ and other places)


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> These achievements are for rallies in gaon/dehat(villagers). I can imagine Amar Singh repeating this in his rally/conference


Yeah, thats teh most saddest part  Its really easy to fool dehati log.


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 25, 2009)

These idiots are fit for nothing and the position of minister for them is only to fill their pockets. I hate Amar Singh for putting the reservation thing, which was clearly for the vote bank and not for development. I hate ShivSena and Raj Thakerey for showing themselves as "Superman of Maharashtra", i think the people of Maharashtra dont like him too


----------

